# SATA Controller - South Bridge: AMD SB850 - Supported?



## globus999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
   I am looking at buying the mobo: GA-890GPA-UD3H

(http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3420#sp)

  But the SATA controller is based on the South Bridge: AMD SB850 chipset. I have searched the net but I can't find a definitive confirmation that FreeBSD 8.2 supports the South Bridge: AMD SB850 chipset. 

  Can anybody help me? Tx!


----------



## rusty (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes it is, I run an Asus M4A88TD-V EVO as desktop motherboard with no issues.


----------

